# c99



## wesley (May 5, 2009)

where can i get this bean i have never had the chance to grow and would really like to


----------



## umbra (May 5, 2009)

try hemp depot...joey weed


----------



## wesley (May 5, 2009)

only thing there iss c99 cross 8 week flower im lookin for the 6 week flower


----------



## The Effen Gee (May 7, 2009)

True cindy takes 10+ weeks, as all sativas should.

You want an 8 week flower? Grow pure indica.


----------



## Mutt (May 7, 2009)

Durban Poison finishes up a lil sooner and gives you a good sativa affect but the phenos from what i seen are a lil haywire 8-10 weeks. Be in my garden in about a month when i get some room. NL#5xHaze also is shorter and has a Sativa affect if your looking for that sat high with an indy time span. Now the great Sativas can go up to 20+ weeks. My particular C99 pheno was harvested 13 weeks but could have went to 15. it does get tiresome to grow her.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 7, 2009)

You are going to be lucky to find C99 anywhere.  I have never seen or heard of a 6 week Cindy.  

Can/N. Amer Kingdom has some F4 C99 available from Hemp Depot.  Canadianhempco also has some C99 available.


----------



## Smokey Mcpotster (May 7, 2009)

I know a 6 BEER Cindy...



I'll go lay by my dish now.


----------

